# bootable usb drive is recognized but won't boot installer



## DrEuclidean (Nov 12, 2020)

So, I've made the live bootable usb on my mac through dd and on my pc using unetbootin, with both attempts the installer would run on my mac, on neither would it run on my pc, which is the machine I want FreeBSD on.

I'm unsure how to proceed.

On the bootmenu when I select the USB HDD and press enter the screen goes black for as long as I hold it then returns to the boot menu.

The usb is gpt partitioned.  The target computer is a T490s running Windows 10.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 12, 2020)

Just download the memstick image and dd(1) that to the stick. Don't dd(1) it to a partition on the memory stick.


----------



## DrEuclidean (Nov 12, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Just download the memstick image and dd(1) that to the stick. Don't dd(1) it to a partition on the memory stick.


I did that.  I could boot from it on my mac, but not on my T490s


----------

